# Any tips on preventing...



## TaraMaiden (7 mo ago)

Hi guys and gals...
I once had a hognose that I really loved. Such a cute, well-tempered, gentle and friendly girl.... sadly, she died due to becoming egg-bound. I was devastated, really.
I'm now looking to getting a Royal Python, but short of getting a male (!) what best tips can anyone give on preventing this ever happening again? I know that female snakes can lay eggs without a male present, through parthenogenesis, which is what happened with my Hognose... how to prevent a disaster?
Any tips or personal experiences appreciated. 

Thank you for reading Stay well, be happy.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Parthenogenesis is quite rare and there is no way of preventing it from happening you just have to hope it doesn't happen again and if in the case it does happen again the best thing you can do is get the snake to a vet.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Get a baby if you can....my first bp was a baby and tho he was defensive at first he is now a sweet heart I also have two older bps who we got after him from someone else....they are both strikers and draw blood....a baby is tiny his bites don't hurt and it also gives you the chance to bond with him .....just my opinion


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Females will sometimes produce clutched of infertile eggs. Provided you have s laying site (basically a box of damp moss), you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## TaraMaiden (7 mo ago)

I have also heard that it helps to ensure your snake, if female, should not get overweight, as this factor too, can affect her ability to lay. There is an increased tendency in overweight females to lay fat stores in the birth canal also, thus creating an environment where the eggs will stick more easily.
Thus have I heard....


----------

